# Internet download speed and usage caps



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

My wife and I pulled the cable cord a couple months back and use an HD antenna for television. Unfortunately, we only get 6 HD stations here in Calgary. Anyhow, we now download alot of Netflix (movies for kids) and I noticed she has been downloading tv programs selectively off iTunes. This downloading of HD television series is prompting a noticeable spike in our gigabyte usage the last month. It wasn't too bad before she started downloading the tv series of iTunes. Finally pinpointed that this must be the reason for the sudden spike. Anyhow, we pay $50 bucks a month for internet only which gives me 125GB of data. We are aleady over 70 for the month of October. Definately going to blow through the cap this month. $55.00 a month will give me 200GB which should be ok for a while - but with tech advances I will probably have to bump it up again in a year or so. What do you pay for internet service? Do you think I have a good deal or getting screwed. I do live in Canada afterall.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have never heard of a data cap on the internet for pc. OK I've HEARD of it, but that was in like 1995 and it still didn't affect me. WTF Canada?!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I have never heard of a data cap on the internet for pc. OK I've HEARD of it, but that was in like 1995 and it still didn't affect me. WTF Canada?!


Thought you may enjoy learning a little bit about how we get screwed in the great white north.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We have no max and I live in a pretty small area, population wise. We have no cable, just Internet and download whatever movies we want plus do streaming on Netflix and hulu. My son also does online gaming sometimes..... I pay $37/month


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Thought you may enjoy learning a little bit about how we get screwed in the great white north.


Damn I was seriously considering immigration but this whole internet deal is gonna be a sticking point!

One of the great ironies here is how free data actually is. With 4g+ wireless, and more advances coming in the future, we are gonna have multiple, multiple gigs/sec floating thru the airwaves.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Canada | Stop the Cap!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You are being screwed. Cable companies are starting to tier data for two reasons:

1. The amount of traffic is going up (duh)
2. More people are cutting the cable-tv cord and using Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime, torrents, etc

Here in the US, the cable companies are little better than government sanctioned monopolies and they do what they can (lobby lobby lobby) to make sure that they are allowed to stifle municipal competition and force you to rent hardware from them.

The only thing I can recommend is to find a friend in your same boat and coordinate your downloads. You get one set of shows and they get a different set.

The $30-$40 a month you save will buy a lot of flash sticks or writable optical media.


----------

